# Someone megger this and tell me if it's okay



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What does that tour include? My brother lives in Seattle and I intend to take the family there eventually. The foods supposed to be good so he says. Looking for things to do while we're there.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> What does that tour include? My brother lives in Seattle and I intend to take the family there eventually. The foods supposed to be good so he says. Looking for things to do while we're there.


The tour is cool. They have an adult version later at night that discusses the history of the city's prostitution and black market activities - I'd recommend that one. The tour outfit is called Bill Speidel's Seattle Underground tour.

If you want to do touristy stuff I would strongly recommend a Seattle City Pass. It includes admission to most of the major attractions way cheaper than at the admission ticket office. If you want to get a bit out of the touristy stuff there is plenty there too.

Take a ferry to Vashon Island, visit the weirdos at Capitol Hill, visit Bruce Lee's grave, Jimi Hendrix's grave, Kurt Cobain's house & Viretta Park.

Food-wise you can't go wrong anywhere. The Waterfront has good seafood joints. Seattle Chinatown is one of the most significant on the west coast, plenty of street vendor type stuff at Pike Place Market.

It's very Cosmopolitan downtown. Nice walking anywhere, but the downtown zone is also free public transit. Just hop on the bus and hop off free of charge if downtown. it's Portland's big brother.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I looked up that tour online and it looks like a good way to kill a couple of hours and the city pass pretty well takes care of finding stuff to entertain the kids. Thanks


----------

